# driving Mazatlan to San Miguel Allende



## nuevomex (Dec 7, 2012)

We are planning on taking our motorhome on the La Pas/Mazatlan ferry, then driving onto San Miguel Allende? (it appears this is the shorter route, vs the ferry to Topo) Can anyone give me the time (as in days), the best route (fastest and least topeish!) Also, any information on the ferry would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nuevomex said:


> We are planning on taking our motorhome on the La Pas/Mazatlan ferry, then driving onto San Miguel Allende? (it appears this is the shorter route, vs the ferry to Topo) Can anyone give me the time (as in days), the best route (fastest and least topeish!) Also, any information on the ferry would be appreciated. Thanks!


Can't help with the route, but be sure to reserve the ferry ahead of time. I showed up to cross once in Mazatlan and discovered there was no space available. And I was on foot, they didn't even need to make space for a car. 

Also the La Paz-Mazatlan crossing is not available every day. The La Paz-Topolobampo crossing is shorter, a bigger ferry and runs every day.


----------

